# Mac Server to SBS 2011 Exchange Migration



## Mg1990 (May 26, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Wasn't too sure if I should put this in the apple tech section or the windows server section lol.

Just have a coming up project that involves Mac Server mail and SBS 2011 standard. Basically, the question I want to know, and I've done some research on this but not in the same sort of situation, is there a tool like exmerge for mac to convert the mac mail database into user PST files? Or is there an alternate way to tackle migrating users emails from mac mail to exchange?

Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

How many users are we talking about?


----------



## Mg1990 (May 26, 2011)

15 users


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm not sure of this one, what protocols in the Mac server using?


----------



## Mg1990 (May 26, 2011)

All users are using IMAP to download emails to a mail client, I tried setting up a PC to download mail using Outlook but did not have much success, I was able to add the email account to my IPhone though using the same settings. Very weird.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

No reason why Outlook would not be able to access the IMAP protocol.


----------



## Mg1990 (May 26, 2011)

Yeah not too sure why, I was able to add the account on a mac and it worked... Still no luck with windows ms outlook.

Anybody know any good tools to convert Mac Mail items to PST? As I'm thinking of just converting all users mail to PST and import them into exchange.

Or does anybody have a better way to tackle this?


----------

